# Special constables



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They are currently looking for volunteers locally in my area and was thinking if it is good fun to be one and therefore apply for a job.

How much power do they have? Are they allowed to drive police cars and use the fancy equipment on board including speed equipment? Do they carry a truncheon so they can "discipline" their victims? Â ;D

And is it true that women prefer men in uniforms? Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Do they allowed to drive police cars


Better practice then - just incase they include a written test


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

Good choice Vlastan, i used to do it before i joined the regular force!! Specials hold the same powers as a regular constable whilst on duty, Baton, handcuffs and cs spray are all standard equipment. As for driving, when i was doing it specials were allowed to drive marked police cars, but without using emergency equipment. (this may have changed, but i cant be sure) 
I enjoyed it! You will certainly see a different side to life....... i gave up my TT and good job to do it full time. It will never be the same as a regular cop, but the closest that most people come!
Andy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

That's sounds like good fun then. I should join them and be a special constable then.

Driving marked cars is fun and then stopping people is even more fun.

I should do it ASAP.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Got to have money to do that kind of work if you ask me! Â Otherwise I can't fund my TT habit :-/.
ANT


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They only need you for a minimum of 8 hours a month. So it is not so much and if you have fun too.

Actually I was reading that 25% of the force are specials.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

True...........True.............
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Bud!
ANT
I'd let the TT off a fine though! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Little Hitlers?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Now, it's a great oppotunity for all the forum members who slate the police about lack of interest, lazyness etc etc to join up, give 4hrs per week to you local community and really show the regular guys how the job should be done.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i was in the specials for a short time,and i don't mean that ska band from coventry, it opened my eyes still think the police totally changes you as a person my brother is a regular not spoke to him for five years he turned into a right paper hat. :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If your also prepared to give up some weekend, bank holidays and event days which you will be asked to do it can also be fulfilling Â . Â Good luck Nick, let us know how you get on Â .

P.S. I bet you will look good in the uniform too with ya truncheon Â ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Time to voice a different opinion......

Fantasy people with fantasy thoughts.

Undermining the Real Police Force by posing in uniform for free.

Would do more good picking chewing gum up from the streets.

Would you be a sewer cleaner for free? They serve Society as much as Policemen.

Still you may turn a few to enjoy your persuasion  so go for it.


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> Time to voice a different opinion......
> 
> Fantasy people with fantasy thoughts.
> 
> ...


I can tell you know a lot about this! These days you will find most specials are people who want to join the regular force, either they have failed the application or just want to see what the job really involves. The rest want to do something worthwhile with their spare time. Are the TA useless? or maybe the coast guard? All are part timers like the specials.

Most specials carry crimes as regular constables do and i have worked with many capable and professional specials! On the other hand i have also worked with many un-capable regular officers!
There may be some differences, and id never expect a part timer to take on amount of work i do, or have the lever of knowledge, but im glad whenever they parade on with us, an extra set of hands always comes in useful!
Dont knock things you have never tried, and probably dont know a lot about


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

a good attitude andy when i was in i just got the impression i was spoiling someones overtime not every regular has your attitude.


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> a good attitude andy when i was in i just got the impression i was spoiling someones overtime not every regular has your attitude.


I used to be in the same shoes, i was a special for over a year before joining full time. I treat people as i expect people to treat me. Im no saying every regular has the same attitude, but probably more than before.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Very true! but i think its all down to trust and knowing someone will back you up when you need it. When i was doing it for 2yrs i used to go out regually with the same officer, I used to get the feeling he didn't really want me there, that was until we attended a fight in a pub, thats when his attitude changed. 



> a good attitude andy when i was in i just got the impression i was spoiling someones overtime not every regular has your attitude.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm sure (hope) that things have changed since I was a special. I joined in the late 60's, I couldn't stand it. The regulars at the nick I was stationed at had more time for traffic wardens then Specials, we were seen as a threat to overtime and were also stopping others comming in as regulars. Now this could have been down to just the nick I was in but after 4 months I was out of there. Terrible time.

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I asked a special today that had been for many years around. He said things are running smoothly these days and everybody is equal.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Time to voice a different opinion......
> 
> Fantasy people with fantasy thoughts.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. Power tripping. That 'little bit of authority' syndrome.

If you want to be a copper, join the Force. It ain't a part time hobby. Ditto TAs. Role playing. :-/

I'd be far more impressed if you joined St Johns, or were brave enough to volunteer for the RNLI.

But poncing around in a uniform playing... :

We also pay more than enough taxes for a full time professional Police service without amateurs. Politicians use Specials to swell the numbers and give impression we are all safer.

So there.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> ...they have failed the application......
> 
> There may be some differences, and id never expect a part timer to take on amount of work i do, or have the lever of knowledge,


So this is what you want, a bunch of amateur thickos caring for society? ;D

I would rather see a bunch of trained professionals doing a professional job, not a set of uniform carriers [email protected] around turning a blind eye to every offence going and saying its someone elses job.

btw, you may be a halogen amongst candles but there are a lot more candles.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Police service without amateurs. Politicians use Specials to swell the numbers and give impression we are all safer.


Specials have been used in the UK since the 13th century. So it is rubbish what you say above. The politicians didn't create this just now to fool us in a fake sense of security but following the tradition that have proved that specials are really doing good work.

The police cannot afford to employ full time police officers, can't you understand this? Unless they start charging an extra 1k in our council tax bills from next year...and I hope they won't.

So specials not only help the police but also cost nothing to the tax payers.

What motivates people to do it is a different story and not part of this discussion. But the security checks that the police is doing ensure that you are not a criminal for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> But the security checks that the police is doing ensure that you are not a criminal for obvious reasons.


ROFL! ;D

Personally speaking - were I ever in a situation where I need the help of a policeperson, I would be jsut as happy for it to be a special as a regular.
If indeed, I could tell the difference.

If I had the bottle / time / commitment it is something I would consider doing.

However - like the majority of the population (I guess), I would much rather that someone else do it.

All power (sic) to em I say.

Yes - there probably are some power crazed specials out there who get a kick out of donning the uniform.
No - I hope I don't come across them.

But - I hope that some little scrote does


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

we would be in a lot more trouble if they werent there! the lack of policing is always an issue.
along with JPs another volentary service, without them we would have very expensive council tax.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey Vlastan Â [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif].............................. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Specials have been used in the UK since the 13th century. So it is rubbish what you say above. The politicians didn't create this just now to fool us in a fake sense of security but following the tradition that have proved that specials are really doing good work.


What a load of rollocks! Â Seeing as the founding father of the Police Service was Sir Robert Peel in C19, how the heck can you have a 'Special' 600 years before the creation of the service?



> The police cannot afford to employ full time police officers, can't you understand this? Unless they start charging an extra 1k in our council tax bills from next year...and I hope they won't.


There is little doubt that everybody but Politicians can understand that under the current financial structures. Â 
Can't you understand whilst poorly trained people are willing to do a semi-efficient job there will never be the incentive to have the government provide a proper service?

We have just had the balloon Blunket floating a PUBLIC PROSECUTIONS SERVICE, re-naming it from the Crown Prosecution Service. Â How much would that cost? Â For goodness sake give the money to the people who should be using it and providing the service for which they are paid. Â Whilst this is not directly related to the subject, it is a classic example of Government waste. Â

Stop wasting money on part time inefficient play-at-it hobby-bobbies and spend it on the more essential services


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Are the TA useless? or maybe the coast guard?


If I can drive the helicopter then count me in...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> We have just had the balloon Blunket floating a PUBLIC PROSECUTIONS SERVICE, re-naming it from the Crown Prosecution Service. Â How much would that cost?


You are missing the point. With this change, it will totally transform my opinion of the law & I think it shows they have the public in mind...


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> What a load of rollocks! Â Seeing as the founding father of the Police Service was Sir Robert Peel in C19, how the heck can you have a 'Special' 600 years before the creation of the service?
> 
> There is little doubt that everybody but Politicians can understand that under the current financial structures. Â
> Can't you understand whilst poorly trained people are willing to do a semi-efficient job there will never be the incentive to have the government provide a proper service?
> ...


Actually the bit about specials coming before the regular force is spot on, one bit of info i did remember........ look it up if you dont believe it.

And how do you know about the specials are ineffiecient? I really do think you are speaking without knowing all the facts. At the end of the day police work is mostly common sense(difference between right and wrong). And as for wasting money on specials......... they do it for free! the cost of setting them up is well worth it in my opinion. If someone wants to split up pub fights and lock up car thieves/scroats on his/her own time, i think they deserve a medal, not a slating from someone who seems like they know nothing about the subject.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It was part of the presentation that almost 50 people attended in the Suffolk Police Headquarters, where it was mentioned that specials have been around for so long.

Also specials are unpaid and the only cost to the tax payer is the training they receive. So it doesn't cost as much as you think.

Also by meeting some specials that were doing about 15 hours a week, it is awesome amount of dedication they have in doing this for free.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hey Vlastan Â [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] Â [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif].............................. [smiley=smoking.gif]


...and we all know our V is 'Special'


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ...and we all know our V is 'Special'


Finally...a man with sense!! ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I think Nick may have turned his calendar over a page too many to April ;D 

SBJ


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

In my Noddy book, back in C13 the local populace of a township had been commanded to provide a watch. Local persons from the local community. 
This wonderful task was to be distributed evenly throughout the community so that every Tom, Dick and Harry had their turn, all as a burden placed on them by the community and they had to do it for free. These were NOT Specials.
However, Tom and Dick got doses of ennui when doing the Watch and not only that, they lost income from their normal day-today task. So they paid Harry to do their turn. Still free of cost to the Community. These were NOT Specials
Harry, being a crafty bugger, and one who knew who was providing his popcorn, looked after Tom and Dick better than anyone else.
This situation carried on for many, many moons with honest public spirited persons providing a watch alongside paid Harry. They MAY be thought of as being the start of the Specials but, they are most certainly not the Special as we know him/her today. The principle of the Special had started but it was most certainly not the unpaid hobby-bobbie of society today. The honest public spirited person was still the main part of the Watch and the local Squire or chap with the sharp sword (as opposed to the scythe) or fellow who got the most payola from the populace was still the Watch Commander. Was it Hero who first produced that rotating globe of a jet propelled steam engine? Compare that to a modern steam engine and you have it. Both steam engines but â€¦. 
However, it was found that Harry was better was better at the job than the unpaid volunteers (who would look after their own and their mates property and say, "Stuff Harry's patrons, they pay him to look after them, we get nowt.") because Harry wos working when it was dark and the bad b*ggers were about. He got to know them. The honest public spirited persons knew little about such skulduggery.
Things carried along this way for many more eclipses till London got that bad and Harry got to wear a scarlet waistcoat and became more like the bad b*ggers he was meant to control than the honest public spirited persons he was meant to protect. Harry wanted his lumps of brass and salt from everyone he came across and started to smack one or two 'till he got it.
Then, this Northern Black Pudding eater came on the scene, and was mightly miffed at this type of behaviour. (Was this an ancestor of Vlastan? â€" was this Vlastan the Horny â€" the one with twin pointy bits on his helmet - sorry he was marauding way back when and was one of the reasons the reason the watch was formed.) Anyway, Bobby got a grip of the Bow Street boys and changed things to a system that may be recognised today and it was only then the Specials, as they are known today, as a civil unpaid body of plodders was happily adopted by the populace as they are today.
There are a couple or three centuries missing from the story with Sheriffs, high Sheriffs, Chief Sheriffs, Justices and Coroners floating about and if Andy761, as a leading lights amongst the plodders, would care to fill the gaps in, feel free, especially as to when the term â€˜Specialâ€™ was fist used for a part trained hobby-bobbie. That is a gap in my poor education. It may also be interesting if he could supply the difference in the powers between any person walking the streets and a Police Person.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think it is really good Nick want's to become a 'special'. I think he will be good at doing the job as he is a very clever person who sometimes can be intuitive and very much inquisitive . Just hope they have a hat big enough to fit his 'bonce' though [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I think it is really good Nick want's to become a 'special'. Â I think he will be good at doing the job as he is a very clever person who sometimes can be intuitive and very much inquisitive . Â Just hope they have a hat big enough to fit his 'bonce' though Â [smiley=policeman.gif] Â


It is all about engaging new challenges and learning new skills, as well as satisfaction on performing the role.

 :-*


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan, if you do become a special, promise me one thing: that you won't police the beat with your usual "I do not believe you wanted to do that" condescending style, or go around advising members of the public on subjects that you know nowt about.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan, if you do become a special, promise me one thing: Â that you won't police the beat with your usual "I do not believe you wanted to do that" condescending style, or go around advising members of the public on subjects that you know nowt about.


Yes dad...I will be a good boy dad. 

Although these statements above do not reflect my style at all. And what is difficult for you and other to understand is that face to face relationships are different and not like here where I joke a lot and you are getting confused about what is a joke and is the truth.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I just had a terrible thought:

Lord V and body searches      

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You are such a cheeky boy...don't give me any ideas. 

BTW did you know that CS is classified as a firearm?  I think this is quite funny. The thug pulls a gun and you are trying to defend yourself with a little canister of deodorant... :

...thanks god they issue bullet proof jackets these days, otherwise they won'b be many specials about.


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

I can't be bothered "debating" this subject anymore, everyone is entitled to their own opinions and mine as a serving officer, is that specials provide a great service!
The main difference between citizens and police is very small, anyone has the power of arrest, but only if they find someone committing. A police officer on the other hand can arrest on grounds of reasonable suspicion.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So Nick, have you applied yet?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I can't be bothered "debating" this subject anymore, everyone is entitled to their own opinions and mine as a serving officer, is that specials provide a great service!
> The main difference between citizens and police is very small, anyone has the power of arrest, but only if they find someone committing. Â A police officer on the other hand can arrest on grounds of reasonable suspicion.


Citizen's arrest is unbelieavble. We have so many powers and we don't know about them. So if I see someone committing a crime I can arrest him. The only problem is that I can't defend myself as I don't have a weapon or restrain the thug as I don't have handcuffs.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Don't forget you can use "reasonable force".


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> Don't forget you can use "reasonable force". Â


 As can anyone else ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's what I was trying to say :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Don't forget you can use "reasonable force". Â


Does this involve kicking his teeth out of his mouth? ;D

It all depends who is stronger I guess.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Does this involve kicking his teeth out of his mouth? Â ;D
> 
> It all depends who is stronger I guess.


There you go, V is perfect Special material.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Posted by: andy761 Posted on: Mar 3rd, 2004, 3:43pm
> I can't be bothered "debating" this subject anymore, everyone is entitled to their own opinions and mine as a serving officer, is that specials provide a great service!


People who are wrong normally can't be bothered. (Flame suit is being worn as an every day garment in this thread :-*)
Why don't you find out from the older end; from the ones who were in uniform when you were in liquid form; from the ones not brought up under the 'PC' regime that currently infiltrates Society? See if they will even talk to you as openly as they talk amongst themselves.
Read the words and lines from those who were Specials and are no longer.

Specials are one of the groups of people who have brought the Police Force down by providing Government with an additional layer of free uniform carriers that can be used instead of using professionals.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Read the words and lines from those who were Specials and are no longer.
> 
> Specials are one of the groups of people who have brought the Police Force down by providing Government with an additional layer of free uniform carriers that can be used instead of using professionals. Â


What makes them professional? What skills do you need to be a professional policeman? They teach you a lot of skills for this job in 4 weekend and ongoing training all the time. This is sufficient as well as the fact that people come from all parts of life and they bring diversity to the workplace that is needed.

So when you are a special and you job is a bus driver, you see the mistakes of the policing different way and you try to fix them. Policemen may not see this the same way.

Diversity where people come from different backgrounds, education and beliefs is always a good idea.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> They teach you a lot of skills for this job in 4 weekend and ongoing training all the time.


So, you think that 4 weekends training is what turns a person into a Policeman. Ask the current serving Policeman in this thread, Andy761, if 4 weekends turned him into the Professional he is. Find out why he had to undergo weeks (not weekends) of training at both Regional and local training centres and why, after two years of supervision and ongoing training he will have to go back and do further full time training courses to complete his probationary service. His 2 years of training will make him a Professional, not a part time amateur playing at it.
Even bus drivers are professionals, they have additional training, a separate test and a different licence from car and wagon drivers - or is it that you class yourself as good as a bus driver? :-* (Please take flame suit comments as read.)

If you want to do it Vlastan, do it. And do it with pride and a feeling that you are helping Society. But never think it will turn you into anything other than a part time hobby bobbie, you will never be a professional Police Officer.

What I am doing is showing the other side of the coin, is showing that there are people who do not appreciate Specials and know their Community volunteer work would be far better placed elsewhere. Included in those are some of the Police Officers you will be working with, be ready for it.


----------

